# Wanted F Anatolian pup



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We have been looking for a Anatolian Shepard registrable pup. We want a F. We will be getting another hopefully from SunnyDaze once their girl is bred but that is at least 6 months away. We are open to driving a distance. We want to bring the dog home by 8weeks of age at oldest. 
Both my husband and I are very experienced dog owners and certified trainers and evaluators for AKC CGC so the pup will be raised well with our children and animals. 
We are amazed at how hard it is to find a quality Anatolian. 

Any for sale or upcoming or leads would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

